# Lego Space Marines



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I was in a well known plastic brick companies store on sunday, when I spotted this out of the corner of my eye in their monthly magazine. 

Apologies for the bad photos, I only had my phone available.



















lol, his body is on backwards 



















Yes, somebody, somewhere has made LEGO Space Marines. I'm not sure of the details, as I wasn't about to pay £5 for some random magazine, but I doubt this is going to be an official production. The same person seems to have made a LEGO ork force, and also some starcraft figures.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

why in rumors here? lol


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I figured NEWS and rumours was the best place for it. Course, if I was wrong then I'm sure a friendly mod will happily move it for me?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

News about the hobby - like releases and such. Also - might make a better title to call it "Space Marines in Lego" rather than "I couldn't believe this!" I thought, you know, it might have been actually important.

I'm amazed at how close they are as well.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha cool. I think I've seen a lego Thunderhawk somewhere before as well.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

. . . . . . Impressive and amusing.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Also - might make a better title to call it "Space Marines in Lego" rather than "I couldn't believe this!".


I didn't want to give the game away before people saw the photos


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

This has been around for many years, here is a video from 2010






Moving to General


----------



## Hellgore (Jun 19, 2008)

XT-1984 said:


> Haha cool. I think I've seen a lego Thunderhawk somewhere before as well.


I built that one rather quickly and easily as it is a big model (and it's gonna see its next mission on our Apocalyptic Weekend in Summer  ). But these models above are a whole lot better than my Legohawk. So much detail in so many smaller models - congrats! Although maybe if I find a weekend of time I could weed through my crates of Lego and give the Dreadnought a try... 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95448


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Grokfog said:


> I didn't want to give the game away before people saw the photos


Because I know I certainly wouldn't have bothered click on it otherwise?..


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Those are fairly awesome... Makes me want to start digging through the old boxes and see if I could make something along those lines.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Because I know I certainly wouldn't have bothered click on it otherwise?..


Yeah yeah, you've made your point, I apologise for my forum faux pas oh mighty keyboard warrior. Can we leave it now?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Can we leave it now?


NO!! THIS IS TEH INTERNETZ!! TROLOLOLOLO!!!

Why does everyone always make Lego SM, why not IG or Tau?
Anyone know if there are any non SM Legos out there?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, in the magazine the same guy had made an Ork force. I couldn't get photos of that though, the staff don't take too kindly to people just photographing stuff instead of buying it.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Anyone know if there are any non SM Legos out there?


There's tons - orks, tau, IG, couple of titans. They should add lego to rule 34.

https://www.google.com/search?pws=0...w&biw=1920&bih=960&sei=Sc_9T667PIXS0QXYxdikBw


----------

